# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Бизнес >  Оригинальные идеи бизнеса

## JAHolper

Наверное каждый человек хоть раз в жизни всерьёз задумывался о создании собственного бизнеса. 

Давайте делиться своими идеями по поводу создания собственного дела, принципиально отличающегося от того что было раньше. Может быть будут какие-то идеи, которые давно работают в других странах, но пока не присутствуют у нас.

Никто не ждёт готового бизнес-плана. Просто давайте рассуждать на эту тему и может быть выйдет что-то интересное. Всё начинается с идеи.

----------


## luvena

Гостиница для животных. С квалифицированным персоналом, оборудованная.

----------


## JAHolper

Интересно. Сначала подумал что не будет клиентов, но потом понял что клиентами просто будут не те кто приезжает, а скорее те кто куда-то уезжает. =)

А если учитывать то, что у нас нет больших денег для создания целой гостиницы и начинать надо с чего-то малого. Наверное для начала можно просто брать животных к себе домой... Потом найти помещение и с ростом клиентов можно начинать увеличивать обслуживающий персонал. Но до масштабов гостиницы думаю можно расшириться как минимум в Минске. 

Интересно, какая нормальная цена в этом деле, например, для суток проживания кота Васи?

----------


## luvena

Вашего "дворового" кота Васю в гостиницу не возьмут)))) да и домой к чужому человеку никто породистого кота за 200 у.е. на передержку не отдаст)))))))
В Минске есть такие заведения , там ветеринар обследует животное , ему назначается спец. питание и уход , исходя из породы и привычек, и материального состояния хозяина... сутки проживания в подобном месте стоят от 6 у.е. опять же в зависимости от желания хозяина..если хозяин хочет чтобы его животинка имела отдельную комнату с игрушками, да, да и такое бывает , естессна цена варьируется...но зато за этой кошкой/собакой пылинки сдувают...

----------


## Mouse

Продолжая тему о животных .. А у нас есть фирмы, которые занимаются выгулом животных? Можно начинать с малого, не с приюта, что потребует больших кап.вложений, а офиса для заявок и кучи "условно бесплатных" студентов))) Им всегда интересна подработка. А прогуляться с бобиком по парку - особой квалификации не надо. Естественно крупного пса хрупкая девушка не выведет, но у нас много "собачников", у которых имеются навыки дрессуры и т.п.

----------


## SDS

*luvena*, 
не в том государстве проживаете

----------


## Carlen

Кстати, в Жодино есть гостиница для животных, по крайней мере я видел рекламу. Реклама принадлежит клубу четыре лапы, или что-то в этом роде. Саша Агейчик там командует.

----------


## luvena

СДС, как раз таки в том...)))) уж поверьте, мои слова не выдумка... в Минске ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО есть такие заведения, только там не Васьки и Мурки, а породистые животные, стоящие хороших денег и имеющие богатых хозяев... хозяин может своей псинке заказать все вплоть до хендлера, парикмахера и т.д... через гостиницу можно подобрать животное для  вязки в соответствии с породой. по договоренности с хозяином есстесна))))

----------


## vova230

Идея не новая и не самая оригинальная, но скоро осуществится. Печи-камины. Строительство, монтаж и установка.

----------


## luvena

Хех, только не смеяться....!!! Разведение виноградных улиток на экспорт! О как![Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Идея приколная. Но так как на них ( улиток) начисляется налог на добычу полезных ископаемых, и как писалось в статье - присутствуют лимиты, то дело хлопотное. А вот я видел, давно правда, в России выращивают на экспорт лягушек. Чем не альтернатива улиткам))

----------


## vova230

Лимит на сбор, а на выращивание никаких лимитов.
Можно еще и червей разводить. Тоже дело прибыльное говорят.

----------


## Carlen

> Можно еще и червей разводить. Тоже дело прибыльное говорят.


И продавать на рыболовном рынке

----------


## vova230

Можно и рыболовам продавать, а можно и ресторанам, говорят фарш получается оригинальный. А еще переработанную червями землю можно дачникам и цветоводам продавать, очень хорошее удобрение получается.

----------


## Carlen

> А еще переработанную червями землю можно дачникам и цветоводам продавать, очень хорошее удобрение получается.


Но это уже сложно, развести червей, переработать ими землю, сделать удобрение, расфасовать, разработать и изготовить рекламу, заключить договора с торгующими организациями, продать... Целое производство, тут, пожалуй необходимо задействовать всех форумчан...)

----------


## Mouse

Как то покупал землю для цветов, там было написано - переработано колифорнийскими червями. Когда присматривался, вроде там чет шевелилось. Может пару червязюков и осталось. Так вот купить такой земли - насыпать им целую песочницу земли и выпустить. Пусть плодятся да размножаются... А потом расфасовать и на продажу))

----------


## vova230

Не песочницу только, там состав специальный делается питательный для червя, а уже после переработки получается земля.

----------


## Carlen

Кончились идеи.... На простых червях... обидно...

----------


## Mouse

А вдруг все как раз и занялись червячками, что даже на форум перестали заходить)))

----------


## Carlen

Если этим занялись все - то идея перестала быть оригинальной

----------


## alexgrum

Идея начала своего бизнеса действительно зарождается у многих, я вот также хочу открыть свое дело, да вот не понятно с чего начинать...
Друзья мне посоветовали начать со штудирования бизнес литературы и посоветовали почитать книги Спиваковского Владимира Михайловича.  Человек превращает в деньги всё, за что берётся! Прочел «Двухходовки», используя технологию этой бизнес биографической книги, можно не только довольно быстро преодолеть мешающие жизненные барьеры, но и достичь неплохих высот, чего и добился Спиваковский. 
Новая книга — "Образовательный взрыв». Автор нескольких десятков успешно реализованных проектов делится секретами о том, как построить бизнес на, казалось бы, бесперспективном поприще – образовании. Самому Спиваковскому в 90-х годах удалось создать первую в Украине частную школу – лицей «Гранд» и сейчас удерживает лидерство среди киевских частных учебных заведений. Идеи Спиваковского массово скупают заграницей, переводят на английский язык и реализовывают описанные автором идеи.
Кстати, можно не только прочесть книгу на его страничке, но и задать ему вопросы на персональном блоге Владимира Спиваковского.

----------


## Mouse

*alexgrum*, и какой результат после прочтения этих книг?
"поматросил и бросил", таких книг тысячи, и их пишут действительно успешные люди. Только я не встречал людей, кто прочитав их, стал таким же успевающим бизнесменом.

----------


## SDS

Копай, пока копается,
Мотычь, пока мотычится...
А, если,, что - то спается,
То значит там - притычится.

----------


## Mouse

Появилось идея про книгу: написать биографию неудачников, бомжей и т.п., Назвать ее - путь к успеху, а в конце добавить - так делать нельзя!

----------


## SDS

Идея хорошая, только книга по определению - тупая.

----------


## Mouse

> Идея хорошая, только книга по определению - тупая.


Зато раскупиться быстро - это же наша цель))

----------


## JAHolper

Интересно. Только это уже идея не для бизнеса, а для тех кто эти книги пишет, ведь всё будет зависеть от того как это написать...

----------


## JAHolper

А что если, предварительно договорившись с преподом из какого-нибудь вуза, связываться со студентами, у которых он преподаёт, и предлагать курсовые, контрольные и т.п. (которые заранее взяли у препода). Преподу половину дохода. А студентам можно давать гарантии получения девяток с десятками или возврат денег.

----------


## .29

> А что если


Вроде как от пяти лет преподу. 

Хотя хз, если честно.

----------


## JAHolper

Ну так то если что курсачи я студентам продаю. Ну а препод продаёт курсачи мне. Вроде как ничего противозаконного. А главное - все довольны. =)

----------


## .29

> Ну так то если что курсачи я студентам продаю. Ну а препод продаёт курсачи мне. Вроде как ничего противозаконного. А главное - все довольны. =)


Спорно. Служебное положение есть, деньги за "поблажку" передаются. А ты как посредник.

----------


## SDS

Ничего противозаконного, только в исполкоме зарегистрироваться и налоги каждого 20-го в конце квартала платить.
Как, допустим, я плачу. Всего лишь 8% с оборота.

----------


## SDS

Надо, наверное, официально по договору заказывать (не преподу, конечно)  какому - то ИП (жене, сестре...)методические указания по данному расчёту, где в качестве примера и будет присутствовать этот курсач.
А потом сам купил как ИП эти МУ за 5 рублей - реализуй, хоть в свободной торговле, только налоги с продаж плати.
А, если реализации нету, то и налогов нету...одни убытки...

----------


## JAHolper

Есть тема и насчёт школоты. Типа SMS оповещение родителей. Какие ребёнок сегодня оценки получил или во сколько пришёл в школу и ушёл из неё. Реализация совсем не хитрая. И в Беларуси давно пытались в разных школах вводить подобные штуки, но по каким-то глупым причинам сворачивались. Хотя казалось бы должны были сделать первопроходцев мультимиллионерами. Может быть за это просто брались несерьёзные люди? А может лавку незаметно прикрывали сверху?

----------


## SDS

Это называется тотальный контроль.
Что из такого ребёнка вырастет?
Я учился на "отлично", но по осени в "партизаны" в лес с пацанами бегал, школу сачковал и сало жарил.

----------


## элка

> А что если, предварительно договорившись с преподом из какого-нибудь вуза, связываться со студентами, у которых он преподаёт, и предлагать курсовые, контрольные и т.п. (которые заранее взяли у препода). Преподу половину дохода. А студентам можно давать гарантии получения девяток с десятками или возврат денег.


В России так и делают, неофициально правда, и умелый староста на этом деньги рубит, знаю потому-что учусь в Смоленске. 
:sdfgrere::6767:

----------


## Carlen

На мой взгляд все последние идеи (от червей и ниже) как-то не пляшут с бизнесом, так средства, скорее для выживания. Бизнес должен расширяться, расти так сказать. Как себе представляете расширение бизнеса слежки за школьниками или розничную торговлю курсовыми проектами разных ВУЗов и ответов на экзаменационные билеты начиная от ВУЗов и кончая квалификационных комиссий на заводе для получения удостоверения токаря 3-го разряда?

----------


## JAHolper

собирать дань с родителей во всех школах страны недостаточно прибыльно?

----------


## .29

> Ничего противозаконного, только в исполкоме зарегистрироваться и налоги каждого 20-го в конце квартала платить.
> Как, допустим, я плачу. Всего лишь 8% с оборота.


Значит так.




> На мой взгляд все последние идеи (от червей и ниже) как-то не пляшут с бизнесом, так средства, скорее для выживания.


Просто небольшой такой бизнесик. 




> собирать дань с родителей во всех школах страны недостаточно прибыльно?


Не все родители на это пойдут, не все школы на это пойдут.
Придется иметь дело с Министерством Образования, что само по себе ужасно.
Пары лямов енотов на старт, может быть окупаемость через пару лет.
Надежнее начать самолетики собирать.

----------


## JAHolper

насчёт надежности вопросы конечно есть, тем более в нашей стране и с нашим мин. обр., но старт можно брать с одной школы, а на это требуется всего пару лямов зайчиков...
И раз уж речь пошла о плохом и хорошем бизнесе, то у хорошего бизнесмена наверное получится преподнести это так, чтобы заинтересовать достаточное количество родителей.

----------


## .29

> а на это требуется всего пару лямов зайчиков...


Ok. Как ты себе представляешь этот самый механизм sms-оповещений?
Какая техника и что за люди нужны для осуществления идеи в одной школе?

----------


## JAHolper

никакой техники, бланки для оценок в школе, которые заполняют учителя, выход в интернет дома и не хитрая программа для пересылки сообщений в специальный сервис для отправки их в виде СМС.

----------


## Carlen

По правде говоря, учителям не до заполнения бланков, приносящим доход третьим лицам, им вообще не до каких бланков. У них там полный дурдом, если быть справедливыми, в связи с новыми веяниями в системе образования. Опять же, а если родители против. Мало кому понравиться за правду об ихних чадах еще и платить. Вы видимо далеки от школьных дел. В свое время, совсем недавно, я был в школьном родительском комитете (6-я школа), так вот собрать деньги с родителей  на самые необходимые нужды, всего-то по 5000 руб. в четверть, было очень проблематично. В некоторые классы приходилось приходить самому и объяснять родителям как это важно для их детей, и даже после этого дело не всегда двигалось быстрее. И когда все же получилось, с исполкома пришло письмо о недопустимости поборов. Тогда нами, родительским комитетом, было решено собирать только через сберкассы на р/с школы и только добровольно. В этот раз собрали втрое меньше. Комиссия банку, налог на прибыль школы уменьшили на порядок сумму, в итоге получился кукишь.
А без согласия абонента, такого рода СМС присылать противозаконно.

----------


## .29

> никакой техники, бланки для оценок в школе, которые заполняют учителя, выход в интернет дома и не хитрая программа для пересылки сообщений в специальный сервис для отправки их в виде СМС.


"Бланки" с оценками на руках у каждого - школьный дневник.
Вводятся (не знаю везде ли), электронные журналы. С такой же системой через одно место, когда учителя переносят с бумажки оценки в тот самый журнал.

Кроме того, столько забот по организации сомнительного дополнения к дневникам и журналу, а два миллиона белорусских - просто пшик.

*Carlen* все правильно написал.

----------


## JAHolper

за правду многие отдадут любую сумму  Родителей же не обязательно подключать всех. Чем лучше прорекламировать, тем больше подключатся, тем больше доход.
Насчёт учителей это реальная проблема, но можно придумать как и их мотивировать.
Насчёт спама, то его не будет, но это ещё одна идея, ведь можно без проблем подписывать всех родителей, а затем зарабатывать на рекламе...

----------


## Carlen

И все же легче всего правду о своем ребенке, об его успеваемости и т.п. можно просто узнать у классного руководителя или учителя по определенному предмету. Дешево и сердито, а главное достоверно и в прямом общении, когда видны эмоции собеседника.

----------


## Carlen

Может организовать производство глобусов Беларуси?.. Или такое предлагали?

----------


## JAHolper

Мне кажется здесь встаёт серьёзный вопрос о том, как наладить их продажу... Потому что не сказать что супер продукт.

----------


## Sanych

Наладить как всё гос. в Беларуси продается. Обязать организации к покупке своего национального и всё. В каждом кабинете чиновника, в каждом классе и т.д. по глобусу своей страны иметь. И работа на год есть по производству ))

----------


## Carlen

Саныч как всегда в точку. Надо организовывать производство не только глобусов Беларуси, но и глобусы других разных стран и государств. И продавать им за валюту

----------


## JAHolper

Что скажете насчёт организации такси по всей Беларуси? Т.е. такси из одного города в другой... Страна у нас не такая уж большая, поэтому сложностей особых вызывать не должно. Конечно, цены будут не маленькие. Но дело в том, что я поискал сайты насчёт этой темы в интернете и не нашёл ни одного. Есть только парочка (полгода назад удалось найти только один), на которых можно заказать перевозку из Минска в любой город. Между другими городами нельзя. И цены там в районе миллиона за перевозку на легковом автомобиле.

----------


## Carlen

Так ведь дорого это дело обходится, дешевле на общественном транспорте.

----------


## AlenaSS

Оригинальность - оно, конечно, хорошо, но не следует забывать, что при неправильном подходе любая затея может закончиться банкротством. Это не приговор, но информацию по данной теме необходимо всегда держать в голове. Для этой цели есть специальные сайты. К примеру, Shim.by. Вся информация разложена подробно и очень детально. Не благодарите!

----------


## Belov

Открыть свой бизнес - дело быстрое. ИП регистрируют за пару дней. Другой вопрос - это на сколько прибыльным будет этот дело. В этом часто и проблема, что люди открывают компании, но не знаю, что делать дальше. 
Недавно наткнулся на сайт Андрея Ховратова [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Толковый мужчина, просмотрела его несколько роликов на ютюбе. И он классные вещи говорит, некоторые его правила заставляют кардинально пересмотреть свое отношение к деньгам, бизнесу и жизни в целом. Рекомендую! Для многих будет очень полезно, повысит уровень вашей финансовой грамотности. Кто-нибудь про него еще слышал? Поделитесь мнением

----------


## Sveta-T

> Открыть свой бизнес - дело быстрое. ИП регистрируют за пару дней. Другой вопрос - это на сколько прибыльным будет этот дело. В этом часто и проблема, что люди открывают компании, но не знаю, что делать дальше. 
> Недавно наткнулся на сайт Андрея Ховратова [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Толковый мужчина, просмотрел его несколько роликов на ютюбе. И он классные вещи говорит, некоторые его правила заставляют кардинально пересмотреть свое отношение к деньгам, бизнесу и жизни в целом. Рекомендую! Для многих будет очень полезно, повысит уровень вашей финансовой грамотности. Кто-нибудь про него еще слышал? Поделитесь мнением


Я про него знаю. Покупала его курсы и бесплатных очень много просмотрела. Очень понравились, грамотный мужчина. Многие его правила применяю в жизни. Рекомендую!

----------


## vik330

> *luvena*, 
> не в том государстве проживаете


Не в государстве дело, а если есть желание зарабатывать, то и нужно хорошо работать. Я сам лежачий, но создал сайт и питаюсь с его поиметь какую-то прибыль и это скоро будет, и всем Вам советую создавайте свой сайт и развивайте его и зарабатывайте в интернете...

----------

